# only the best or anybody willing to learn



## arnisandyz (Jun 9, 2004)

One school of thought of a teacher is to train only the best students with the most potential. I guess the idea being that one day they may be a legacy and the student might even further your teachings to a higher level.  I remember reading that a well known teacher had a plaque above his door that said "through these doors walk the best escrimadors"  

Another viewpoint is to teach whoever wants to learn, the idea being everybody has something to gain from the practice of Martial Arts...they may not be the best, but they will try to be the best they can be. I think it was Giron who started teaching openly to the public after reading how several nurses were attacked and killed with a knife, thinking that if they new any self defense they may have had a chance.

so which do you subscribe to?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> One school of thought of a teacher is to train only the best students with the most potential. I guess the idea being that one day they may be a legacy and the student might even further your teachings to a higher level.  I remember reading that a well known teacher had a plaque above his door that said "through these doors walk the best escrimadors"
> 
> Another viewpoint is to teach whoever wants to learn, the idea being everybody has something to gain from the practice of Martial Arts...they may not be the best, but they will try to be the best they can be. I think it was Giron who started teaching openly to the public after reading how several nurses were attacked and killed with a knife, thinking that if they new any self defense they may have had a chance.
> 
> so which do you subscribe to?



I have seen:

"Through this portal passed some of the best Eskrimadors"

And the instructors, intention is to teach people to be teachers of the art. Yet, not all those there will be teachers. The instructor believes the only way to learn is one on one, and not in a large group. A group may watch, yet to learn it is best to learn one-on-one.

I agree with the public approach for people to have self defense. Although, I do and will respect my instructors wishes with his art. So, one art I can teach in a public forum and another if that happens in the future I will teach as one on one.

I realize I did not really answer your question.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 9, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I have seen:
> 
> "Through this portal passed some of the best Eskrimadors"
> 
> I realize I did not really answer your question.




Yes, thats the quote I was thinking of. thanks.

Not really looking for an answer...just stimulating thought

andy


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 9, 2004)

How would the teacher know that someone would be the best... 

Sometimes, people rise to the occasion, become more than the master or student thought they would be.  He, the teacher, could be turning away potential unseen, unless he is psychic or screens people out early.  Even then, their potential may not be apparent.  And then who's to say, that his picked students will continue after becoming qualified to teach.  Life get's in the way and goals change in this day and age.  Even master's change.

People are all different and unique and each should be given the opportunity to prove themselves and follow the path of their choosing. Anybody willing to learn... :asian:


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 10, 2004)

TEACH THEM ALL!!!!!
That's what I say.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2004)

anybody willing to learn, within reason, of course...don't want to teach deadly stuff to the wrong person


----------



## MJS (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone that has that true desire to learn I feel is worth teaching.  Who knows...maybe the person you think may not be that great, could turn out to be the best student that you've ever had.  

Mike


----------



## bart (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey There,

I say teach everyone that wants to learn with the only restriction being the exclusion of the criminally insane or morally reprehensible. The latter is pretty much at the call of the instructor. I had a guy once who asked if a certain technique would be useful in raping someone. That was his ticket out whether he was kidding or not. 

As for teaching the best, how could this guy know who was going to be good or not without working with them first? What about young people who are goofy at first but with maturity become the best and most ardent of students? What about people who have never exercised and develop through training into powerful and skilled martial artists? Excluding people without feeling them out first is perhaps not the best way. 

It reminds me of the movie Mystery Men. The Invisible Boy was only invisible when nobody was looking. It was pretty much a useless superpower, but in the end it had some use when he had to sneak past a room full of cameras and laser sensors. Maybe the student with the most rudimentary skills might be the person that does the right thing in an important situation, even if only with moderately skillful execution.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 10, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> How would the teacher know that someone would be the best...



I guess its really at the disression of the teacher and thier objective.  How does an employer hire "the best" person for the job?  How does a sports team select "the best" player in the draft?  How do you select "the best" mate for you? There are quantifiable traits like athletic ability, potential, mental aptitude, history, etc. that help you make a selection.

With all else being equal in cooking technique, what makes one cake better than the next?  My mom always use to say use only the best ingredients...how does the cook know what those ingredients are?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 10, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey There,
> 
> As for teaching the best, how could this guy know who was going to be good or not without working with them first? What about young people who are goofy at first but with maturity become the best and most ardent of students? What about people who have never exercised and develop through training into powerful and skilled martial artists? Excluding people without feeling them out first is perhaps not the best way.QUOTE]
> 
> Depends on the application. I would assume a teacher looking for "the best" fighter, would look for specific traits. Perhaps someone who is already good that shows promise?  How do we select the best for the Olympic teams?  We don't just grab anybody off the street and train them...we have trials to determine who gets to go. Typically the people who try out for the Olympics have trained all thier life to be good at what they do.  I would think a teacher looking for "the best" fighter would not choose a goofy kid.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> As for teaching the best, how could this guy know who was going to be good or not without working with them first? What about young people who are goofy at first but with maturity become the best and most ardent of students? What about people who have never exercised and develop through training into powerful and skilled martial artists? Excluding people without feeling them out first is perhaps not the best way.



Bart,

I agree with you comments here. I would also like to say that the I took the quote I gave above as qualified with _"SOME"_, and that those who show up and practice _"MAY"_ become some of the best.

Best Regards
 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 10, 2004)

Anybody willing to learn.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 10, 2004)

I agree with Bart, anyone who ain't criminal crazy or just a criminal should be to learn the art.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 11, 2004)

I think its very subjective as to what and why you are teaching.  For example, like many of you, i agree that anybody who displays a good attitude and sincerity should be able to learn the art.  This comes from this day and age.  Arnis like many other before it (Karate, TKD, etc) is starting to become a way of personal development as much as combat application.

However, I can see why someone may want only the "best".  Perhaps they are an elite forces unit in the military, are you going to put a "goofy kid" up against the best the miltary has to offer? , or (as an example I already gave) constructing an Olympic team to compete in Arnis competition (wouldn't that be cool - Arnis as an olympic event?).  Maybe way back when in the Philippines, farmers were gathering to assemble a militia to protect the village, they most likely would have chosen those who could wield a bolo or panabas the best before resorting to elderly, women or children.

just food for thought.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 11, 2004)

Anybody willing to learn.

Sometimes the best fighters aren't the best teachers, sometimes they are.  Sometimes the ones who could be the best fighters mgiht not have the drive or what it takes to stay with the art (maybe not the best fighters but the most athletic or whatever).  Who knows.  

Could the saying be referring to that the people who passed through that door are some of the best escrimadors because they 
a) Came to class
b) Came to class and received instruction from that teacher, thereby making them some of the best escimadors due to the teachers ability to teach.
c) Or the school was of such high skill that some of the best escrimadors came to work out and challange the students at that school or the instructor.

Anyone seen the movie Gattaca, it deals with this same question, only who is allowed to go to space, and who are 1st class citizens, and who are 2nd class citizens.

Mark


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm glad there are people who are willing to teach whoever comes. Just as I'm glad that someone is willing to teach ballet to my daughter although we all know that while she does well she is'nt likely to ever appear on Broadway.

If someone picks and chooses their students, fine--that's their choice. If your mission is to only train the best, so be it. We're all called to different forms of service, as they say, and I've always felt that if the student is serious and doing their best, that's good enough for me. Everyone can benefit and my goal is to help them, not to cull the field down to only the top fighters.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Could the saying be referring to that the people who passed through that door are some of the best escrimadors because they
> a) Came to class
> b) Came to class and received instruction from that teacher, thereby making them some of the best escimadors due to the teachers ability to teach.
> c) Or the school was of such high skill that some of the best escrimadors came to work out and challange the students at that school or the instructor.
> Mark



I remember reading the quote I think from MartialTalk magazine where a MA member (Paul maybe?) was comparing and contrasting instructors different viewpoints of either spreading the art or trying do develop a good small group. Whoever wrote it could probably give better insight since they most likely interviewed the instructor.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 2, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm glad there are people who are willing to teach whoever comes. Just as I'm glad that someone is willing to teach ballet to my daughter although we all know that while she does well she is'nt likely to ever appear on Broadway.


Good point here arnisdor!   The analogy about your daughter is very relatable.  Of all the people in our great world only a _very select_ _few_ will ever make it to the Olympics, or to Broadway or be accepted into the Navy Seals or other elite fighting force.  Does that mean that no one else would benefit in very positive, meaningful and productive ways from exposure to dance, or sports or martial studies?  What would we all do with our time?   

I would not desire to own an elite school of anything, but I do think it is okay  that they exist and if at some point people who show a special talent or aptitude for something desire to train in schools designed especially for honing those skills, it is great that they have that option.  There are elite ballet studios and Olympic training centers and I don't see anything wrong with there being elite martial arts studios as well.


----------



## mcjon77 (Jul 4, 2004)

While I prefer schools/instructors who teach anyone willing to learn, I can understand and respect those that chose to teach only the best students.  The one thing I would emphasize is to pick one path and stick with it honestly.

I've known of schools that will take the money of anyone willing to learn, but only provide instruction to the best students.  In one case, the rest of the students are pretty much ignored.  In another case, new students are basiclly used as throwing/punching dummies for the better students.  Before anyone says that this is just that schools way of conditioning the students, let me further explain that the throwing/punching of the new/weaker students is excessive to the point of injuring them.  White belts who still haven't perfected their falls being thrown at full speed by black belts training for their next competition is not my idea of safe.  Now, I must admit that this schools black belts are amazingly talented, so one may be able to say that the method does create champions.  But at what cost?


Jon


----------

